# Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature Cigar Review - Good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Not my favorite fuente, but when dealing with these cigars, you can never go wrong

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature Cigar Review - Good


----------

